#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  >  قوی ترین نرم افزار اجرا و تبدیل فایل های flv

## mehdifull

سلام خیلی وقتا شده که نرم افزار های مختلف flv player را امتحان کرده ام اما بعضی از فایل ها را اجرا نمیکند یا درست اجرا نمیکند اما این نرم افزار همه چی تمومه .
GetFLV.v9.0.3.2-RES-setup.part1.rarGetFLV.v9.0.3.2-RES-setup.part2.rarGetFLV.v9.0.3.2-RES-setup.part3.rar

----------

*arta00*,*nekooee*,*rodbast90*,*sovietiran*,*vahid 6630*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ~H03in~

با سلام
دوست عزیز من خودم از نرم افزار قدرتمند km player استفاده میکنم که اکثر فرمتهارو اجرا میکنه و برای تبدیل فرمتها هم میتونید از نرم افزار total video converter  استفاده کنید.
نرم افزار از km player رو از ****
یا علی.

----------

*arta00*,*mehdifull*,*rodbast90*,*sovietiran*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

پست شما ویرایش شد. لینک دادن از سایتهای فارسی زبان دیگر خلاف قوانین هست. برنامه kmplayer یک نرم افزار رایگان هست که با سرچ در گوگل خیلی راحت میتونید از اولین لینک دانلود کنید.

درضمن kmplayer یک نرم افزار همه کاره هست و در پخش بعضی فایلهای flv و swf مشکل داره که من با این موارد زیاد برخوردم. مثلا کیفیت میاد پایین یا اسلوموشن پخش میشن. با بیشترشون مشکل نداره اما بعضی اینجورن. اما نرم افزارهایی که تخصصشون همین فایلهاست در مورد فایلهایی که kmplayer مشکل داره کاربرد داره

total video converter در قدیم یکی از بهترین تبدیل کننده ها بود اما به مرور خیلی کانورترها از او پیشی گرفتند و در حال حاضر total video converter در تبدیل بسیاری از فایلها مشکل داره. مثلا بیشتر flv هایی که تبدیل به mp3 میکنه بعد روی گوشیهای تلفن همراه پخش نمیشن! فقط روی کامپیوتر درست اجرا میشن و .....

امروزه اگر بخواین فایلتون خوب تبدیل بشه باید چندین کانورتر خوب همزمان نصب داشته باشید و برای فورمتهای خاص با هر کدوم تست کنید و همان که نتیجه بهتر بود استفاده کنید اما در مورد فایل با فورمت دیگه ممکن است دیگری بهترین نتیجه را داشته باشد و هیچ وقت به یک کانورتر نمیشه اکتفا کرد

امیدورام اطلاعاتی دادم بدردتون بخوره

----------

*arta00*,*sovietiran*,*~H03in~*,*صابری*

----------


## ~H03in~

با سلام 
جناب استاد نکویی قصد ما فقط کمک کردن بود و منظوری نداشتیم  :قوی ترین نرم افزار اجرا و تبدیل فایل های flv: 
شما استاد ما هستید و در اینکه تجربه و دانش شما بیشتر از ماست هیچ شکی نیست.
در این مورد هم هیچ شکی نیست که مثلا یک نرم افزار تخصصی مثل flv player فرمت flv رو با کیفیت تر از km پخش میکنه چون خاصه ولی منظور من یک نرم افزاری بود که کار دوستان و راحت کنه و بتونه اکثر فرمتها رو ساپورت کنه مثل همین km  خود من تا الان با فرمت flv  با نرم افزار km مشکلی نداشتم و همه رو اجرا کرده فقط با یه فرمت بود که به مشکل بر خوردم اونم rmvb بود که به گفته شما بی کیفیت و اسلوموشن پخش میشد.در مورد swf که فایلهای فلش هستند به نظر من بهترین نرم افزارم همون    Adobe Flash Player هستش نه km نه هیچ نرم افزار دیگه.در مورد نرم افزار ویدیو کانورترم که من الان دارم ار ورژن جدیدش استفاده میکنم تا الانم مشکلی این چنینی برام پیش نیامده.
به حق ساقی کوثر وجودتان بی بلا باشد.
یا علی.

----------

*arta00*,*nekooee*,*rodbast90*,*sovietiran*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز متوجه منظور من نشدید. من هم kmplayer رو پیشنهاد میکنم. اصلا قصدم رد کردن حرف شما نبود ولی چون بحثش پیش آمد به کاربرها توضیح هات بیشتری دادم شاید بدردشون بخوره. مگه نه در خیلی موارد km خوب عمل میکنه. ولی خوب می خواستم بگم هدف از ارائه برنامه هایی که تخصصی روی یک فورمت کار می کنند چیه.

اینکه شما نظر دادید مشخصه هدفتون چی بوده و بسیار هم کار خوبی کردید... خوب دیگه هر یکی یک چیز میگه و بقیه هم از هر مطلب چیزی بدردش می خوره بر میداره. اگر همین بحثها نباشه یادگیری کم میشه
من هم اطلاعات محدودی دارم ولی خوب سعی میکنم تو بحثها شرکت کنم :قوی ترین نرم افزار اجرا و تبدیل فایل های flv: 

فقط تنها مورد لینک دادن از سایت دیگه بود که لطفا از سایتهای خارجی لاقل لینک اینجور چیزها رو بدید ممنون میشم از شما

----------

*arta00*,*mehdifull*,*sovietiran*,*صابری*

----------


## mehdifull

سلام دوست عزیز همون طور که شما و آقای نکویی فرمودید km player برنامه بسیار کار آمدی است و من و اکثر کاربران از این برنامه استفاده میکنیم اما نمیدونم تا به حال واسه شما این اتفاق نیوفتاده که با فایل های flv مشکل داشته باشین و خوب منظور بنده رو متوجه نشدین چون بنده با این که از آخرین ورژن km استفاده میکنم با بعضی از فایل های flv مشکل دارم ( با بعضی از فایلها ) و این برنامه مخصوص اجرا و تبدیل وحتی تعمیر فایل های flvهستش و طبیعیه که وقتی یک برنامه فقطجهت یک نوع فرمت باشه توی کارش موفق باشه .
راستی این هم کرک برنامه . 100% تست شده

----------

*arta00*,*nekooee*,*rodbast90*,*sovietiran*,*~H03in~*,*صابری*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------

